# GROSS v UNLADEN weight?



## Luci07 (4 August 2011)

Can someone enlighten me what the difference is?

So, idly looking at the equitrek show trailer (L) to get an idea of pricing and weight - it says the unladen weight is 1400kg and the gross weight is 3000 kg.

Does that it cannot carry more than 3000 kg?  total? so that means 1600kg max for 2 horses/haylage and tack? 

Also means that I doubt there are many  4 x 4's that can tow that either. I thought the jeep was heavy duty with a max tow load of 3.3 but this all looks a little tight to me. There are 2 in the yard which are towed by the Discovery TD4. I really like those cars but they are way over what I can afford to pay for - what is effectively a second car. I did toy with the idea of swapping upto a lorry but my 4 x 4 has proved extremely useful time and time again, having dogs/country/snow etc.


----------



## sychnant (4 August 2011)

Yes, the difference between the 2 is what you can carry.

Have you thought about an older LandRover? The Defenders, Discos and Rangies can tow 3.5 tons. I bought my N reg Disco for £600 and it has been fab - although I haven't towed much as just after I got it I swapped my trailer for a 7.5 ton lorry


----------



## Luci07 (4 August 2011)

Might be worth a look - thanks for that. Not sure if it is worth changing the car for the sake of 200kg but will get a weightape on my boy - last one came in at 640kgs at 16.2 but this one is a bigger lad!. Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## tallyho! (5 August 2011)

Whatever you are towing it seems you have to count it's gross weight (MAM). So it doesn't matter if you put a rabbit in there you'd still be towing Gross in the laws eyes. 

Obviously it can't be more than the towing vehicle... at 3tonne... what 4x4 weighs more than that??? A tractor??


----------



## perfect11s (5 August 2011)

tallyho! said:



			Whatever you are towing it seems you have to count it's gross weight (MAM). So it doesn't matter if you put a rabbit in there you'd still be towing Gross in the laws eyes. 

Obviously it can't be more than the towing vehicle... at 3tonne... what 4x4 weighs more than that??? A tractor?? 

Click to expand...

 What a load of drivel!!! sorry but how many times will people post rubish and missinfomation about towing ...??? No offense but please get your facts at least partly right before you post...unless you are talking about a  rabbit that weighs 1200+ kg perhaps then im sorry


----------



## tallyho! (6 August 2011)

perfect11s said:



			What a load of drivel!!! sorry but how many times will people post rubish and missinfomation about towing ...??? No offense but please get your facts at least partly right before you post...unless you are talking about a  rabbit that weighs 1200+ kg perhaps then im sorry

Click to expand...

Before being all uppity and nasty to people, why don't you call the DVLA like I did and do the exam like I did. Why don't YOU get YOUR facts straight. Or read my post properly! You make absolutely no sense and were probably drunk reading my post.... it's people like you who will get others into trouble.

Here, read for your self...

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/CaravansTrailersCommercialVehicles/DG_10013073

Which is why you have to take a B+E test to tow a horse legally as no combination meets the 3500kg combo, without the trailer being heavier than the towing vehicle, requirements unless you tow a single box - unstable and not many people do it.


----------



## tallyho! (6 August 2011)

OP, what about an Isuzu Trooper? Or Landcruiser? Good on weight too.


----------



## monikirk (6 August 2011)

You might find this web site useful:

http://www.uktow.com/towing capacity.asp

I've just purchased a Terrano and will be getting ifor williams 506

Good luck


----------



## GeeBee45 (7 August 2011)

At the risk of offending many people and I'm not drunk (yet) I agree with Perfect 11s.

The Show Treka L has a 'Gross weight' of 3000kg, that is the maximum that the trailer plus everything in it is permitted to weigh.

The 'unladen weight' of 1400kg is what the trailer weighs with nothing in it.

Therefore, two horses plus food plus everything else in the trailer may not weight more than 1600kg.

If a vehicle is rated by the manufacturer as being able to tow 3000kg then that relates to the 'actual' weight, not the 'plated' weight of the trailer. My Shogun is rated at towing 3300kg, so long as I don't exceed that actual weight there is no problem. I can legally tow a trailer plated at 3500kg provided that it doesn't actually weigh more than 3300kg.

If you follow the argument that the trailer cannot weigh more than the towing vehicle, please explain how an artic tractor unit weighing 8000kg can legally tow a trailer weighing 36000kg. If you're in any doubt, you see them everyday safely traversing nearly every road in the country.

Where we have to be very careful is that driving licence legislation is based upon Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) where as many parts of Construction & Use legislation is based upon 'actual weight.

Have a safe journey


----------



## perfect11s (7 August 2011)

GeeBee45 said:



			At the risk of offending many people and I'm not drunk (yet) I agree with Perfect 11s.

The Show Treka L has a 'Gross weight' of 3000kg, that is the maximum that the trailer plus everything in it is permitted to weigh.

The 'unladen weight' of 1400kg is what the trailer weighs with nothing in it.

Therefore, two horses plus food plus everything else in the trailer may not weight more than 1600kg.

If a vehicle is rated by the manufacturer as being able to tow 3000kg then that relates to the 'actual' weight, not the 'plated' weight of the trailer. My Shogun is rated at towing 3300kg, so long as I don't exceed that actual weight there is no problem. I can legally tow a trailer plated at 3500kg provided that it doesn't actually weigh more than 3300kg.

If you follow the argument that the trailer cannot weigh more than the towing vehicle, please explain how an artic tractor unit weighing 8000kg can legally tow a trailer weighing 36000kg. If you're in any doubt, you see them everyday safely traversing nearly every road in the country.

Where we have to be very careful is that driving licence legislation is based upon Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) where as many parts of Construction & Use legislation is based upon 'actual weight.

Have a safe journey
		
Click to expand...

 Yes thanks  sadly towing law is one of the least understood
but that dos'nt stop  people posting guesses and misinfomation on just about every post that asks about towing or vehicles!!!!  it would be nice if there was a sticky thread with a link to the dept for transport  or maybe its fun to be able to put mongs right once in a while so bring on the towing posts  well done you kids.... have a nice day...


----------



## tallyho! (7 August 2011)

Okay so I re-read the whole thread.

I AM A MONG!!!!

I completely misunderstood and yes I am probably the one who should be called drunk.

So, I am very sorry to PERFECT11S...

I was barking up the Category B only tree for some reason... I think because I was having this argument elsewhere.

So again, many thousand apologies and anyone reading my post... I'm talking B******x.

Oops. I'm such an idiot.

Please forgive me... I'll bake cupcakes.


----------



## tinap (7 August 2011)

If u look at discos, don't get a w/x reg - they are known for being crap!! I learned from experience - needed £7000 worth of repairs in 5 yrs & it is now sat on the road needing another (3rd) gearbox!! xx


----------



## marmalade76 (7 August 2011)

tinap555 said:



			If u look at discos, don't get a w/x reg - they are known for being crap!! I learned from experience - needed £7000 worth of repairs in 5 yrs & it is now sat on the road needing another (3rd) gearbox!! xx
		
Click to expand...

That's funny 'cause mine's a W. I've had it three years and my Dad had it for a year before that and it's been no trouble at all (which has surprised my OH!) My Dad replaced it with a 53 and he had nothing but trouble with it, had to be towed home on more than one occasion, cost him a fortune.......


----------



## tinap (7 August 2011)

You must have got the 1 that was made properly!!! I hate mine, its a shame cos my old H reg was ace (until someone smashed into it  ) I won't get another!!


----------

